# Tex Gal's 125 Re-scape



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

vnice tank and photos, just watch the highlights. -1+ from wherever you are.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

macclellan said:


> vnice tank and photos, just watch the highlights. -1+ from wherever you are.


Thanks Macclellan - My camera doesn't got down any more. I have it at -2 and that's as far as it goes. There must be another adjustment somewhere for it.....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

GORGEOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

the only thing i don't like is how the anabius looks on the wood but other than that i love it


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Lauralee, I'm anxious to see it fill in.

Nate - I do think that the stringy roots are not great but the leaves will fill in. Also when the didiplis fills in behind it will will also look better. Maybe I should trim the anubias roots. I really like the anubias tree idea. It reminds me of a live oak here in TX.  Thanks for liking the rest!


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

WHOA! looks amazing! i love it!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

can't wait to see to see your anuba tree maybe get diffrent type's on that tree


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the tank. it looks great. the only thing is that i have to agree, the anubias tree isnt too good. the roots hanging down mainly, just not very tree-like (yeah, yeah, i know theres a kind of tree that grows new trunks from its branches, but generally trees dont do that).


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

When the leaves grow up the roots will be hidden more. Also I'll trim the roots some when all the anubias acclimates to my tank. I just received a lot of it from Gw11ucb (thanks agian) and I don't want to do any cutting on it until it has a little recovery time. 

I have 2 types of anubias on the tree. Anubias nana and anubias petite. That way it will look like it's always getting new leaves as some will be larger and some smaller. 

I think I'm gonna switch locations of the 2 trees. Put the moss tree on the left and the anubias in the middle. That way the anubias will be in a more shaded location and also in front of the bolbitus which is darker. A better contrast. I don't know how it is gonna work with the anubias so high in the tank. It's an experiment. It's always fun to try new things!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like your "oak tree" idea- I look forward to seeing how it works out.  

I love how you're willing to experiment and try entirely different things! :thumbsup:


----------



## marufovega (Jun 29, 2008)

nice tank!! what kind of camera are you using? point-and-shoot or slr?

jd

ps: fellow texan


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

love your tank tex gal!! I wished i had a 125g.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauralee -thanks for the vote of confidence. I like the tree too. I do think I might should trim some of the roots off in a few days. Someone else told me the roots reminded him of spanish moss! 

Marufovega- thanks! I have a olympus C-3000. I adjusted the white balance and the exposure. I need to adjust the exposure more but don't know how to do it. Thinking about trying my husband's camera. His has a wider range that's easier for me. I'm sure mine can be adjusted just a little harder to figure out.

NikonD70s- I do like it too. I can see it in my mind's eye as it will grow out. I still may have a few too many varieties of plants in there, but it's a ton better than my previous jungle look. I'm working on my collectoritis! :icon_cool


----------



## marufovega (Jun 29, 2008)

a nikon d70 should do the trick very well. that is a very good camera, and not difficult to use. make sure to use a tripod.

jd


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

marufovega said:


> a nikon d70 should do the trick very well. that is a very good camera, and not difficult to use. make sure to use a tripod.
> 
> jd


I'm sure there are lots of great cameras out there. I really need to learn to use the ones we have. Gotta save that money for more fish stuff! :icon_mrgr


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it looks great! love the pantanal on the right rear.. I have some too. your congo tetras look great also! kudos


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Great tank. I can't wait for that Anubias Tree to fill in!


----------



## TANKd (Jul 28, 2008)

Woooooooowwwwwwww.:eek5:, how much was your 125g tank? and where'd you get it from?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

TANKd said:


> Woooooooowwwwwwww.:eek5:, how much was your 125g tank? and where'd you get it from?


I got it from Petsmart. I forget how much it was. It's been about 4 years since I got it and the stand together. It's a great size for planting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Had to move the tank for new floors. Some of my plants didn't like the move. My poor tonia sp belem and Eriocaulaceae type 2 need to recover. My Ludwigia Pantanal isn't too happy either. The tank is now back where it's supposed to be. Hopefully it won't tank long for them to recover. I have switched over to difficult plants and it seems like any little thing is hard on some of them. 

I'm crossing my fingers, dosing my ferts and upping my CO2!! We'll see what happens.


----------



## carlos05 (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautiful tank...I'm hoping to get my DW to look like that one day. How long did it take to grow in? Did you constantly cut and tied the moss to another branch?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> I have switched over to difficult plants and it seems like any little thing is hard on some of them.





> My poor tonia sp belem and Eriocaulaceae type 2 need to recover. My Ludwigia Pantanal


 

Correct...any little thing is hard on them  What works for the easier plants is not ok for the difficult species. You must now gauge your routines to suit the harder plants, the easy ones will be happy regardless but this does not work the other way around.

Up your Co2 and/or work on circulation, one of the 2 was lacking then but it was'nt off too much. Get it together soon, especially since you have BBA in the lurks. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

TANK PLUMBING IS DONE!!! My hubby just plumbed my tank. My flow rate is now 1281gph according to the manufacturers. The flow is very gentle. I think this is going to be amazing!!! :biggrin:

CO2 Diffuser: 22"x3" Within one hour I had diffused enough CO2 to take my pH from 6.2 down to 5.7!!! AMAZING!! That would have taken hours before!!! I run this with a selonoid and pH controller.
Quietone 2200 pump: 581 gph - pulls CO2 and UV filter. Intake is in Center back of tank. Outflow is almost 6' spraybar at bottom back of tank spraying up. Tubing is 1/2".
UV - Inline after the CO2 diffuser pulled by the Quietone pump

Filters 2 XP3's with Rena heaters on intake. Intake is at opposite side of outflow spraybar for each filter. Each filter is a different 6' end of tank. Nothing else runs inline on these filters to cause drag on gph.

My husband hung a closet shelf rack off of ceiling under tank. He then hung most of the equip from that rack. The only things resting on the floor are the two XP3s and the CO2 tank. It's so neat and organized.

Here are some pxs

Quietone pump Intake









Quietone pump 6' spraybar - green tube at bottom (L pantanal is hanging on. Maybe it will begin to do well with plenty of CO2 and new lights!)









Underside of tank - LEFT and middle









Underside of tank - RIGHT and middle









2 px of some plecos - I just couldn't resist 

















MrKookM - See, I was working on it all the time!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

looks awesome, i wouldnt mind your tank in my living room 

everything looks so green and healthy!!! good job!


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

I see you've been busy  With that kind of responsiveness things should begin to turn around!

Where on your setup is your PH probe located? Is your DC reflecting that Co2 levels is good in the tank as well? If it isn't, I suggest you add a low flow powerhead flow in the tank to get better circulation.

Move the Pantanals as close to the return flow for now so that it can get the most of what is coming from the reactor.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Frogboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Great work! Beautiful tank..


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Wearsbunnyslippers and Frogboy - thanks! Things are definitely looking up! 

Mrkookm - The px with the drop checker is blue because I had just changed the water inside. Yes it's lime green. The L pantanal in very close back right corner. In the dropchecker px the green vertical spraybar is the return. The struggling L pantanl is in front of it. They have been holding on for dear life. I expect them to begin to grow and flourish since I have my flow issues (CO2) now settled and my light coming Sunday! woooohoooo!! My belem and erio type 2 have begun to perk up. I think I'm on the right track!!!


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, great tank! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks redfalconf35. When I get my lights on there I'll snap some new pxs. I have 2 large plants in there that are going home with someone else on Sunday. Hopefully my L. Pantanal will take off!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

WOW, that's a good job on the plumbing. I really like the idea of the anubias tree. One suggestion would be to place some anubias rhizomes at the bottom to grow up to meet the others. I did this on a piece of wood and it filled in real quick and very thick. I hope the other plants grow in to hide the roots eventually. I can't wait to see more of this as it fills in.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oooh, youve got me jealous  Looks great tex!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

your long fin serpaes are awesome! i thought they were bettas at first


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

cah925 - thanks for the comments. Some don't like my anubias tree. I think I might need to put more nana on it. Maybe I have too much petite. I do like it though. We'll see how it goes. Love the plumbing!!!  Gently flow all over and fast reactive CO2. Hats off to my great husband!!!

Chris127 - thinking about them going byebye. They just kinda hang in the water and do nothing. At first they schooled. Now I guess they are just too comfy and have gotten lazy. Their fins are beautiful. Their color is amazing. If you were close I'd give them to you!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks great! Amazing setup. Let me know how it goes with the spray bar at the bottom. I've thought of doing that, but wasn't sure it would create enough circulation. I never thought about releasing the CO2 like that. I bet you get maximum effectiveness with the CO2 being released at the very bottom of the plants all across the tank. 

I can't wait to see all your updates as you continue!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I gotta tell you. I'm LOVIN' the large spraybar all across the bottom of the tank! I love the quick action of the CO2. I used a 581 gph pump that pulls the UV filter and CO2. It has a great flow. I wouldn't use anything smaller. Spread out over 6 feet it just wouldn't give me the circulation I wanted. I think if I went with a pump much bigger I would have the water moving too fast through the UV to be effective against parasites.

If things get too thickly grown up and I see less movement in the front I can always add back my Korolia. It's my fall back position. 

My lights hit a little snag. Hopefully this Sunday I'll have them in. Then I will really be able to take this puppy for a test drive!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Update on my CO2/UV pump. It began pulling in tons of air. It looked like the entire tank was one big air wand. Hubby was out of town so I had to resort to the korolia blowing CO2 bubbles from a small diffuser all over the tank. I was at 3bps and still had trouble getting drop checker to dark green!:icon_eek: DIstribution and infusion is everything!

I replaced it what a magdrive 9.50 It's bigger. It's rated for 950 pgh, but with the height issues of it being under the tank it pumps a little over 650 gph. Still current is great. My CO2 hardly ever comes on and yet drop checker is lime green. Much more CO2 is being infused into the water. I really think I'm on the right track here. We'll see how the plants respond. :biggrin:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX UPDATE before new lights. This is my last pxs before I put on new lights in a couple of weeks. I will be interested to see the before and after. I have screen on the tops of some rocks with weeping moss growing out. Some plants are too small to show yet. Others are too thin needing more light. We'll see what happens with the extra wattage! 

Left side









Middle shot









Right side









Full Tank Shot - Can't get exposure right! Sorry


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

Tank is looking great. Love the Rainbow fish you added.

Whats your lighting now? And what are you going to?


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Looks great. Plumbing is very nice. I'm in the process of upgrading from a 55 to 125 and am wondering:

Is that a 5lb CO2 tank? 
How long is it lasting between refills? 

Thanks,


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Syris: Thanks! Right now I have 2 36" Coralife Aqualites Double 96W. (I'll be selling these.) Because it's 2 instead of one that give me a dark place in the middle. I'm going with 5 T5 70" Geissemann daylight bulbs with individual reflectors. Nickolay, president of DFWAPC has made the fixture. I will get it in a couple of weeks. 

jjpp2: I have 2 10 lb tanks. I always have one filled in the closet. It lasts maybe 2 months. Others have said that they should last 6 months but I can't imagine how! I should chart on my calendar to make sure what I assume is fact. I know it's not 6 months. I keep my drop checker lime green.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, that tank is lookin really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> jjpp2: I have 2 10 lb tanks. I always have one filled in the closet. It lasts maybe 2 months. Others have said that they should last 6 months but I can't imagine how! I should chart on my calendar to make sure what I assume is fact. I know it's not 6 months. I keep my drop checker lime green.


Thanks for the info, Tex Gal. I got 5 months out of my 5lb tank on my 55, and was wondering if that size tank would cut it or drive me nuts by having to refill it often. Guess I'll be upsizing that too.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Tank looks great!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a great looking tank. GREAT JOB!! What are the foreground plants in front of the Blyxa, Is it just little plants of wisteria?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I'm working on it. 

Just sold the barclaya. Thinking about moving over the didiplis. Got rid of the Crpyt Pontederlifolia. Will put my C. roservig there. Hopefully when I get more light over the tank I'll end up being able to fine tune things. 

Rekles 75 - the small plant is Ranunculus inundatus. It's a nice little foreground plant. It spreads.


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

oooolala... Nice tank, the contrast between the rainbows that the bright green plants is spectacular.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Renegade545 said:


> oooolala... Nice tank, the contrast between the rainbows that the bright green plants is spectacular.


Thanks! I am amazed at their red color. They really are beautiful fish. I'm in FL right now and just went by an LFS. Saw some white rainbows with red lines on their top and bottom fines. They also had a blue irredescence on the top of their body. They really were NICE! I wonder what they were? I haven't seen them before. Anybody have any idea by my description?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, but they sound gorgeous!

What neck of FL are you in?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks! I am amazed at their red color. They really are beautiful fish. I'm in FL right now and just went by an LFS. Saw some white rainbows with red lines on their top and bottom fines. They also had a blue irredescence on the top of their body. They really were NICE! I wonder what they were? I haven't seen them before. Anybody have any idea by my description?


this ?

neon dwarf rainbowfish


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauralee, I'm in the Airport Hampton Inn at Orlando. We fly out to CA on the red eye in the am. I'm guessing the plant nurseries must be in the keys.

Kotoeloncat - You are good! I just called the fish store and he said they are preacox rainbows aka neon rainbows. They looked so white in the tank. Wonder how they would look in a good planted tank. Thinking they might be a great contrast to my reds and congos BUT... can I really have more fish... SIGH!...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, they're between you and Tampa...

Have a safe flight!! We just made that flight a few weeks ago (flew out of Ft Myers, to LA), got diverted from Houston to Austin and sat on the tarmac for SIX HOURS ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it was miserable. Hopefully your flight will be uneventful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Lauralee. I hope we don't have a hard time either. It's certainly not been an uneventful trip yet. I'm ready for a little peace and quiet. We have one stop. 

It would be so cool to go to these plant nurseries. Maybe someday!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

NEW LIGHTS BY NIKO!!!! My lights are done and installed. The fixture is beautiful. The light has 5 - 80 watt Giesemann Midday T5HO bulbs. It has 3 circuits. 3 bulbs on for 12 hrs and a 1 hour noon-time burst with 2 others on. I will go slowly with the noon-time burst and increase as necessary watching for any signs of algae. NIKO IS AMAZING!!! I do have some shaded edges but Niko says if we need to we can put some LED lights there. We will see how it works. More about how the light was made is here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...new-light.html

Its only been 1 day and already I see my R. Macrandra and R Wallichi shooting out new growth! It's amazing!!

The fixture is beautiful. It sits on the top of my tank and has little rubber feet on which it rests. It's amazingly lightweight. There is not much heat at all. The top is dense black screening. The entire fixture is about 2" thick. Niko designed and made the hinges! He is amazing!!! Here are some pxs.

Overall view - see how slim - hardly bigger than the tank trim!! AMAZING!!









Hood open with only 3 bulbs lit.









View of back -see the hinges Niko designed









Side view so you can get an idea of how slim it is.









Now I'm posting some tank shots so that you will be able to see a BEFORE and AFTER with this light's growth. My tank has really taken a hit in the last three months. We have had remodeling, and travel. It has not been consistently maintained or with CO2 consistent. (Now I have a regulator issue - talking to Orlando at Greenleaf) I have lost some plants (my ranunculus , L pantanal , most of my R. Hippuris ) If you look closely you will see the new growth that has occurred in just one and a half days! AMAZING!!

Left side









Right side









Middle


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a beautiful light!!! is he making custom orders? i want one to hang from ceiling for 30c!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta say it again... Sweet!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Fishman9809 and Clwatkins10 - isn't he amazing!! I gotta say I have felt very guilty with the time he has invested in my light. I don't think either of us expected the time it took. He is a really dependable guy. Once he committed to this light he would not be swayed. He ended up making it twice because he thought of upgrades, like the hinges, that he wanted to incorporate. 

I doubt he is ready for a light making business. He really enjoys this sort of thing but he and Pedro are working on their fish business. They are finding and selling via the net interesting and healthy fish and snails. They have some awesome zebra ottos that I can't wait to get....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT?!?! lol, zebra otos?!? Do they look like mini zebra plecs by chance? (I doubt it) If so that would be the sickest fish EVARR!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> WHAT?!?! lol, zebra otos?!? Do they look like mini zebra plecs by chance? (I doubt it) If so that would be the sickest fish EVARR!!


No, but they are pretty cool!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

wow....thats some nice cool lighting, loved it !


----------



## Huizer (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice tank.
Is that a thermostat on the wall behind the tank?
I hope it does not read false because of all the equipment and lighting.
D.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ooOOoo :drool::drool::drool:

Loving the Congo tetras, too- those guys have gotten huge!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> ooOOoo :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Loving the Congo tetras, too- those guys have gotten huge!!


They are big boys! Only one female out of the 6 I purchased. My yellow congos are coloring up so nicely. I wish I could get a good px of them. They are beautiful when they display. Only one female out of 6 again... They are about 1/2 the size of the blues. Here is a blurry one....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How ironic, only one female per school! I guess the males show off and sell better... do the females get harassed like they would if they were livebearers?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> How ironic, only one female per school! I guess the males show off and sell better... do the females get harassed like they would if they were livebearers?


No, I don't see that yet. It does seem like her function is to make them all display.... :icon_mrgr I like that! Males can be such show offs.... (no offense guys, but you know it's true! )


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

that is a $exy light!!! how much did it run u?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> that is a $exy light!!! how much did it run u?


I only had to pay for the parts. If you are a DIY you could do this. Niko has some specifics on this. You could pm him and I bet he'd share his wisdom. He's quite amazing!... like someone else that makes clear lilly tubes.....


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks 

those are quite amazing!!! i am not a electrical DIY'er tho, lol, if i try this and u dont hear from me again, i'll prolly have been electrocuted and died, lol


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> thanks
> 
> those are quite amazing!!! i am not a electrical DIY'er tho, lol, if i try this and u dont hear from me again, i'll prolly have been electrocuted and died, lol


OK... Well.... wouldn't want that to happen! Better stick the the stuff your great at then... like those lilly pipes!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

UPDATE: Tank changes since the new lights. I'm winning against algae in the tank. My needle valve went haywire and I ended up with green & BBA. It's waning now. You'll see some of it in the pxs. None on the new growth. I'm treating it on the old growth. I will win. Warts and all here you go!

I just did a massive trim of Polygonum 'Sao Paulo' & Ludwigia Arcuata. Tossed them as I'm leaving in a.m. Wish someone was near to take them off my hands.. O well, they will grow again.

Echino. Tennelles pink - look how it has colored up! :icon_cool

















Echino. quadricostatus aka E. Magdalenesis I have had 2 small pieces for months. Now look!  Small plant in foreground. 









Hygro sp Araguaia Finally it's growing and branching out! 









Hygro sp Rio Araguaia This was 2 small 3" pieces. Now it's over 8" and branching out. 









Eriocaulaceae type 2. Was dying with all the moves, CO2 issues and light issues. See it coming back?









Nymphea maculeta - just for you enjoyment :redface:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! Glad to see some update pics  Congrats on the algae battle


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i cant, help, falling in love (everyone knows that song)....with your tank


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks great Tex Gal. I dont think I have seen Echino. Tennelles THAT pink. 

Also thanks for the link to niko, Been talking to him about the lights.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

clwatkins, fishman, rekles - thanks guys! I can't believe how things are finally coming together. Yes, the E. tennelles, pink is really that pink. It's very attractive from across the room. When I get back I'll take a FTS and you'll be able to see it in it's pinkness!  

Niko's lights are amazing. I have adjusted the photo period down a little. I haven't increased the midday burst. The only down side is that I may go blind doing trimmings! (lol) My few couple tiny stems of L. pantanal are actually growing now and not dying. I might have that plant after all. Here's crossing my fingers! 

I got a new regulator with needle valve from Orlando - Greenleaf. It's amazing. Very reactive. It comes on every time it's supposed to now! Hopefully that will be the end of my algae issues for a while anyway. I can really pump it in.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks so good! I can tell you're having a great time with your new lights. I love all the healthy new growth and colors!

Hey, I did my best to take whatever trimmings I could so I know I did my part! :icon_lol: They're all growing in very nicely. I'm overjoyed to see that the Pagostemon stellatus has really taken off. I thought I wasn't going to be able to enjoy having that plant after what happened to my original stems. I finally got the Blyxa to stay put so I think they're rooting nicely now. No more uprooting from the fish! Everything else is doing so well, including the Polygonum 'Sao Paulo' and Ludwigia arcuata. Nice colors on them, too.

Can't wait to see a FTS! Be sure to take lots of pictures as your tank grows in with the new lights! :smile:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tank update since new lights. I was away for 10 days and came back to this! AMAZING GROWTH!!. This is BEFORE the trim!

E. Tennelles sp pink









Nymphaea micrantha - new lilly. Love the leaf. Just beginning to grow well!! 









Ludwigia sp 'cuba'









Eriocaulaceae type 2 









Hemigraphis Traian









Najas Roraima - grows like crazy. Soft delicate look. Occassional red sprays









Najas Roraima - in this px you can see the red sprays of color 









Anubias Tree - if you look amongst the didiplis and such you can see the DW with anubias petite and nana on it. It has a long way to go to look decent, but it's a start.









LEFT SIDE









MIDDLE - behind the Najas is P. stellatus, red nesea, P. Sao Paulo 









RIGHT SIDE









FTS - Just can't get the white balance right. I am at the lowest setting for my camera. I don't know what I'm doing, obviously!


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

looks great! Keep up the great work and detailed posts :wink:


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is absolutely beautful, What amazing growth.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! :drool: Looks Great! You have a B-E-A-utiful tank. Great Job. The colors are vivid and such an attractive tank. I love the color of the Eriocaulaceae type 2 and I did not know the Najas Roraima would get that bushy. I have some and yours gets me excited to see what mine does. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Mike P, Reckles, and Dewalltheway - thanks! Wish there was so way to actually let you see the tank. It really is full and lush. I love the vivid colors. I will post pxs after the trim. Hopefully more of the colors will show up. I will be posting plants for sale. As you can see I have a few too many! LOL 

The Najas Roraima is a neat plant the look is so soft and delicate while the actual feel of the plant is brittle. In this high tech tank it grows like wild fire. In my low nitrate tank (shrimp 10g) it grows slowly. I think for that plant the nitrate is more the gas pedal than light. I think it's a great plant for low light low tech. That will probably be it's true calling.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Amazing growth, I wish I could get my traian to do that! It might as well be bacopa in my tank. :icon_conf


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

stunning tank, such an inspiration!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Jaidexl and Jcardona1 - Thanks! It was so nice to come home this time to NO issues but overgrowth. Hopefully I have all equipment issues fixed. Last time I ended up having to replace my regulator, (thanks Orlando!). All is consistent and as long as I do my ferts and w/c, and trims I should be fine. We'll see how it all goes!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

FWIW,

Some specs on your light fixture for those interested are posted here....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/74470-another-diy-monster-light.html

Tank looks awesome TG.

Whats your fertilization routine? Still running the same plumbing in the cabinet?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

All I can say is amazing. Really nice growth there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great. roud:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

my god, your najas grew like a weed !


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Glenn - I do EI dosing. On top of that I does iron every other day. While I was gone I didn't have the neighbor kid dosing the iron. I see iron deficiency in some of the plants especially my C. roservig. I have some stunting in my R. Hippuris too so I think with all the plant mass I needed to add a little more of everything- like heaping tsps. I was thinking since it was 10 days and I couldn't do my regular w/c that the extra would be fine for the growing plant mass. I guess I was wrong.

I'm gonna trim back, dose my iron again and see what happens. If I need to heap I will. Plumbing is all the same. 

Taztrash60 - thanks

Kotoeloncat- you aren't kidding!


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

What's the plant in the right foreground? I like!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

NstyN8 said:


> What's the plant in the right foreground? I like!


It's very very rare. It's Echinodorus quadricostatus. I've never even seen it at an LFS or online to buy. I found 1 px when I did a google search. I begged a small runner that was from a display tank I had seen. I will be selling some soon, (probably list tommorrow) It's going great guns. I've had it for 5 or 6 months and it did nothing but sit there. When I got my new lights it has just taken off! It stays small- smaller than hygro porto velho.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, your tank is really doing great! That's a lot of growth. I can hear the joy in your messages. It's so great to know you're enjoying it so much!

I'll have to get some pictures of my tank to show you the growth I've had with your plants. The back wall is almost filled in with quite a few plants reaching the top now.

I haven't dosed iron, but looking at your results, I think maybe I should give it a try. What product are you using for the iron?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Adam, it's really a neat plant. Great for foreground. I think it has to have lots of light. It did NOTHING in my tank except survive until the new lights.


Vicki - I'd love to see your tank. You deserve it! You had a hard time with that horrid hurricane! 

For iron I have used Seachems. My last bottle was from Brightwell. This of course is in addition to the dry CSM+B which I dose 3 days a week.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have some Seachem Iron already! How much are you dosing?

I think our tank setups are very similar. What wpg do you have now? And what's your photo period? I'm also dosing EI, using CSM+B 3 times a week for my trace.

Do you dose your iron on the same days as your trace?

I just updated my move thread. I'll be tearing down the tank next Wednesday and moving it on Thursday. So in one week, the tank will finally be at my house. :smile:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I have some Seachem Iron already! How much are you dosing?
> 
> I think our tank setups are very similar. What wpg do you have now? And what's your photo period? I'm also dosing EI, using CSM+B 3 times a week for my trace.
> 
> ...


I am dosing 2 capsful of Fe along with my traces. Lights are 9 hrs 240 watts (3 bulbs) and 1 hr. 400 watts (5 bulbs) for a midday burst. I began with 11 hours and had to cut back on my photo period. It's all a balancing act. If I were to keep the current plant mass I'd have to up all my ferts as I have noticed deficiencies since I came back. I'll trim and go from there.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

So that's 9 hours at 1.92wpg with an additional hour at 3.2wpg, making the photo period 10 hours, right?

That compares to my 2 bulbs at 1.44wpg or 4 bulbs at 2.88wpg. Your tank is larger and deeper so the amount of light on the plants is in the same range. Not the same, but close, I think.

It looks like you're using less light than I am. I have all 4 bulbs on the whole 7 hours. The oxygen at the end of the 7 hours is amazing. A blizzard of oxygen bubbles everywhere!

I know my plants did not do well with just the 2 bulbs, even at 12 hours a day. So I have to run all 4. But I probably should add a second timer so I can run only 2 bulbs part of the time with a noon burst. I'd certainly LOVE to have my lights on for 10 hours instead of 7!

What deficiencies are you getting? Not all of my plants are growing perfectly so maybe I should look into the symptoms of deficiencies. I thought EI was supposed to be more than enough, but maybe not?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

While you have the wattages correct these bulbs are NOT ordinary. Before I had a little over 3 wpg and they were NOT NEARLY at bright. The reflector catch every ray and aim it down into the water. It's almost blinding to look at with just the 3 bulbs on. The burst in in the middle of my 9 hours. It's not added onto the end. I get plenty of pearling as well.

Some of my plants show signs of stunting and iron deficiency. I think they need more iron and more macros in general. The plant mass outgrew the dosing while I was gone. I'm gonna trim and up my doses a little at a time and see what happens.


----------



## mnellis3023 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, your tank is looking amazing!!!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah, okay, I get it. So it's like (4 hours of 3 bulbs) + (1 hour of 6 bulbs) + (4 hours of 3 bulbs) or something like that. Still, 9 hours is much better than 7.

Right now, I have my tank set up to turn the lights on at 9am like normal. I can treat the BBA with excel and dose my ferts. Then the lights go back off at 9:30am. So that's only 30 minutes of lighting in the morning.

After that, no lights until 2pm. That way, I get to have the lights on in evening which I like the most. It would be fantastic if I could get another 2 hours so I can turn the lights on at noon and then off at 9pm.

Biscuitslayer is making me a power center that will include timers so I can put each bank of lights on a different dimmer. Than I can run my lights more like yours with half of the bulbs turned on most of the time and all of the bulbs on for only a few hours in the middle.

I decided to use more heaping measurements when I dosed my ferts. I'm interested in seeing if the growth changes. My hygro 'sunset' has some cupped leaves (the sides curl upwards) and my P. stellata is shooting up to the top very quickly, but too thin and with too much space between nodes. I think the P. stellata needs to be moved more to the center of the tank so it's getting even more light (thinking leggy growth indicates stretching towards the light?), but I have no idea what's wrong with the hygro 'sunset'. I had intended to take pictures and ask for suggestions, but I haven't made the time to do it yet.

I understand how the reflectors affect the lighting. I have a TEK fixture on my 75g which really improves the lighting thanks to the reflectors they use!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooops, forgot to ask again. Do you dose the iron with macros or micros?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

LOOK at all the plants I removed!!!! It's gonna take me all afternoon to list in the SNS! I'll take an "after" px of the tank when it clears out.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!! That's a lot of trimmings!

I'm starting to get a few trimmings, but I'm throwing it away until I feel better that the BBA is gone. I don't know what I would do with as many as you have!

Can't wait for the new pics!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

TexGal,

I love your tank! I can't help but be impressed with the semi-random jungle type aquariums I see. They all have a unique charm of their own. I couldn't ever keep one myself though. I've tried and tried but I just can't keep my hands out of the tank long enough to let it grow like that. If nothing else, trimming curbs my urge to tinker. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your update!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

wow, you grew dr.pepper in the tank too ? :flick::flick:


anyway, kidding aside, loved your tank always
theres something very nice about the jungle look


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

A little update... Things are growing. Trying to finesse it al. Still fighting with collectoritis... :loco:

Nymphaea micrantha









Anubias/glosso tree









L. Pantanal









Tank Middle









Stlylized right side









Stylized left side


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What a jungle


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

damn.. I though you didn't have any plants to spare! LOL


I love those Congo tetras! let me know if you ever decide to get rid of them! 

great looking tank! Lush is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

so far i love your lilies so much


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I guess I'm destined for the "jungle" look as I just can't bare to have only a very few species in the tank. 

Torpedobarb - what plants did you want that I was out of? In 5 minutes they may grow and I'll need to trim them again! 

My Echino. Africanus is outgrowing my tank and I LOVE that sword. The leaves are tough, kinda spiney and slender. It's color is deep green with a little red. It's just shooting out babies. I've already had to trim the tops of the leaves as they were out of the water touching my light. I thought sure this might be one I could keep.  I'm not quite ready to put him up for sale but I think his days are extremely limited! I'll probably move the R. Hippuris in the back where he was. It's out of place as it stand right now.

I am very excited about my 2 lilies. While the N. Maculeta is not that rare, it can't be beat in it's rich blushing red. The N. Micrantha is spectacular in its dotted color. It's extremely unusual. I'm gonna have to be vigilant in keeping both plant's large leaves under control, not too many and not too tall. ...also not too hard - just a pinch here or there every few days.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the dotted colors are what gets me, its just so breathtaking.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Your tank looks fabulous! Very lush and beautiful. I like your collectoritis! It makes the tank very interesting. So many great plants to see and explore. I find myself going over all your pictures just to see them all! So beautiful!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I wonder if my E. africanus are ever going to get as large as yours, or if the no CO2 in my tank will keep them smaller?  I've had them since April...

I soooo love your tank Drinda. I love the jungle look - there's something new and different to check out from every angle. And I think you make it all work together splendidly. :thumbsup:

What do you have now in the center foreground? Is that E. tenellus 'micro'?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Vicki - thanks again. I need to work on depth, I think. I also love looking all over and seeing each plant. That's what keeps me into the collectoritis!

Lauralee- I wonder too why your E Africanus is staying so small. Perhaps it is the lower CO2 and less light. You can see why I was amazed that you have 5 of them once you see the size of mine!

Thanks for you kinds words about my tank. The small pink plant in the foreground in front of the rock is E. tennelles 'pink'. It has really thickend up. Is that what you were referring to? It stays about 1" tall for me. It's a great plant.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

um, WOAH!
i want your tank.

great job. a lot of color, and everything looks really vibrant and healthy.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Vicki - thanks again. I need to work on depth, I think. I also love looking all over and seeing each plant. That's what keeps me into the collectoritis!


Hey, I hope to add to your collectoritis! I have ordered an insane number of really pretty plants, and when they grow enough that I can get clippings, I want to give the people who helped me out first choice at clippings for free. It'll be wonderful to not only enjoy my tank full of plants thanks to the kindness of others, but to see some of my plants being enjoyed by others.

I have so many plants coming in that I really need to create a list so I'll keep track of what's coming in. Just about all of them have red or pink color in them.



> The small pink plant in the foreground in front of the rock is E. tennelles 'pink'. It has really thickend up. Is that what you were referring to? It stays about 1" tall for me. It's a great plant.


1" tall! I want some! I want some!

I swear, your tank is like a candy store! :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I swear, your tank is like a candy store! :hihi:


The Candy Store! That's the _perfect_ name for this tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woahhh I just realized how beautiful this tank looks:eek5:

What filter(s) are you using?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

LL, that goldish yellow look really good on you! :biggrin:

Hey, Tex, since I named your tank, does that mean I get to pick out some more goodies? :hihi:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Marko - thanks for the kind words. I'm always changing some little thing around. That's the fun of it. I'm struggling with L. Pantanal. Maybe it's because I have it in a darker back right corner. I just moved a few springs to another location so I'll know if it's the light.

ZooTycoonMaster - I use 2 XP3's. I really like those filters. They are easy to clean and don't loose their prime. I also have a 9.5 mag drive pump that runs my UV filter and CO2 diffuser. With all of these I get good flow for nutrient and CO2 dispersal.

Complexity and Lauralee - funny gals! I do love my plants! I am always on the look out for the new and interesting plant out there. That's why my collectoritis is terminal! :icon_lol: 

Candystore! lol! The serious aquascapers wouldn't give my tank a 2nd look. I'm sure it doesn't meet all the "spacial" measurements they apply to a tank. It has way too much variety in plants and color. Actually, I'm a little nervous about Amano seeing my tank. :icon_eek: It's certainly not up to his standards, I'm sure. All I know it that I like it and it's fun. :redface: I love the color and plants... and playing in it! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Your collectoristic isn't only terminal, it's contagious! All it took were some of your plants, and now I have gone wild with collecting different plants!

I hope I can manage to grow at least one plant you don't have so I can give it to you. I have to get you back for giving me this incurable disease! :hihi:

Oh, regarding Amano. I hope he doesn't read this, but I like your tank better than his. roud:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Your collectoristic isn't only terminal, it's contagious! All it took were some of your plants, and now I have gone wild with collecting different plants!
> 
> I hope I can manage to grow at least one plant you don't have so I can give it to you. I have to get you back for giving me this incurable disease! :hihi:
> 
> Oh, regarding Amano. I hope he doesn't read this, but I like your tank better than his. roud:


WOW! That is high praise! Thanks!

I stuck some E. tennelus pink in your box!  It's such a cute plant and I love the pink. 

I'm biting the bullet and listing my Echino. Africanus today! :icon_cry: I just love that plant. It's sending up a baby shoot so whoever gets it will have some to sell in a week or two. It's my favorite sword. (If I ever have to have it again I know who has some that won't grow...) OH!- sorry Lauralee! :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL Mine are growing... just *really* slowly!  Maybe in about 5 years I'll have some extras, what do you think? :hihi:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL Mine are growing... just *really* slowly!  Maybe in about 5 years I'll have some extras, what do you think? :hihi:


I think I may have to borrow one and grow it out for you! :icon_mrgr Don't worry you can retain all rights to the babies it puts out! :hihi:

I sold mine today! SO SAD!!! I just love that sword! Ill have to look at your tank when I get withdrawals! I'll just VIEW BIG! :red_mouth


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW! That is high praise! Thanks!
> 
> I stuck some E. tennelus pink in your box!  It's such a cute plant and I love the pink.


You know I love pink! Thank you for the E. tennelus pink. I can't wait to get it planted and watch it grow!

I'm sorry you had to sell your E. Africanus. Did you ask for visitation rights to help ease the pain of separation? :wink:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Well it's been about a month since new px. I have things filling in and I'm also continuing to kill my L. Pantanal. My downoi is finally growing. I'm gonna post some favorite plant pxs. Then I'll post again with a FTS and ask for some critiquing. I like the tank but have too many plant varieties! WOE IS ME!!! I don't know what and who I can get rid of!!! BTW still fighting a smidge of bba left over from when I was at the AGA conference.

Hygro sp 'Araguaia' - It's finally growing! Yipee!!









Ludwigia Pantanal - Poor thing. I moved it into the light. It started growing and is stunting. I have plant blood on my hands! :Cry:









Lamiaceae sp - Beautiful plant - think I might replace the L. pantanal with this one.









Ludwigia sp glandulosa - might replace the Pogostemom Stellatus with this one. Just began getting this. It is only about 3". Will grow it up front and then move it to the back as it gets taller.









Nymphaea micrantha - Love this lotus. Its different from the red lotus.









Polygonum 'Sao Paulo' - This is such a striking plant. It really makes a statement in the tank.









Weeping moss - Yes! It has finally covered the screen mesh! 









Anubias/Gloss tree - It has filled in. I ordered a better piece of DW. I am waiting for it and I will transfer the plants to the new DW


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, here is the full tank shot. Opinions welcome. You don't need to tell me I have too many varieties in there I already know that. I'm really struggling with what to keep and get rid of. I have some suggestions of what to move around etc. I'm thinking of trading out some as well.










Starting on the left in the front - The Ludwigia Glandulosa will grow out there and get taller As it gets taller I hope to move it in the back right corner. I understand it likes partial shade. 

Next is the blyxa. It definately needs to be thinned. Thinking maybe about getting rid of it entirely. Trying to put Ranunculus there with the anubias behind it. The anubias is there it's just hard to see. ALso Cryptocoryne tropica is there.

In background on right side is R. Macrandra narrow leaf with reg. R. Macrandra behind it. I like it there. I do recognize that it a red side. It looks way darker in the photo then in person. There is a rock behind the R. Macrandra narrow leaf with a Crypt. Crispatual in the left back corner.

My anubias/glosso tree - I'll take off all the anubias nana and replace with petite. Most is petite anyway. Behind it is R. hippuris and R. wallichi. I need to decide on which. I'm hoping when I get the new DW you'll see through it better. I will move it a little forward if I get rid of the blyxa.

In the back next is Murdannia sp red. It's not filled in and you can see the filter outlet. 

In front of that is Crypt. roservig. It's kinda hidden behind the Tonia fluviatils. Maybe I should move the Tonia fluviatils over by my red lotus on the left. Just worried it might not get enough light there. It would lighten up that side. I would have room if I get rid of the blyxa japonica.

Next back is Ludwiga Cuba. I like this. In front of it is my moss tree. I don't like this. I also have new DW coming for this tree. I'm gonna try to put short bolbitus on the branches and see what happens.

IN front of moss tree in middle is E. Vesuvius. I like this. Then is a rock and in front of that is E. Tennellus pink. It will be thinned out. Under rock is Suesswassertang. It looks cool hidden in that. 

Growing up to the right in between the branches of the tree is Ludwigia sp guinea. I'd like that thick growing in between the branches. 

In the back beside the L Cuba is the Pogostemom Stellatus. I think that will go. I will either replace it with Hottonia Palustirs or Rotala Verticillaris. What do you think. I could also put the Lamiaceae sp there....

Poly. Sao paulo is next in the back. I like it there. The big hole is for the L. Pantanal which is barely hanging on. I'm about ready to give up. I could put Ludwigia glandulosa there when it grows up.

Next in back is Madagascar lace plant. Finally is Ludwigia Arcuata. You can see this in person even though in px it looks missing.

Midground next to Nymphea Micrantha is Lamiaceae sp which will go to the back. Then I have a rock with my weeping moss. In front of rock is anubias. The anubias will go and will give way to the Tonia sp 'belem' you see. 

Beside the belem is Hygro sp 'Rio Araguaia'. Behind the Hygro sp 'Rio Araguaia' is Echino muricatus which no one can see. I need to get rid/move of one or the other.

In the right foreground is the Echino Quadricostatus. I think I'll get rid of that. That place will fill in with downoi and Hygro sp 'araguai. The dowoi is to the left and the Hygro sp 'araguaia' is in the corner to the right.

SO.... did anyone follow that? Any suggestions?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Suggestions? Keep it how you like it most. :thumbsup: Personally, I think it's beautiful in its own right. In fact, I'm working on making my 90g more like this tank with a less disciplined aquascape. I liken it to dogs; mutts often make a superior pet than a purebred. If you love your mutt, who cares that it's not pedigreed, it's a fantastic pet. Crude, I know, but it works for me.  I think you've got a fantastic pet in that tank. Keep it up!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> Suggestions? Keep it how you like it most. :thumbsup: Personally, I think it's beautiful in its own right. In fact, I'm working on making my 90g more like this tank with a less disciplined aquascape. I liken it to dogs; mutts often make a superior pet than a purebred. If you love your mutt, who cares that it's not pedigreed, it's a fantastic pet. Crude, I know, but it works for me.  I think you've got a fantastic pet in that tank. Keep it up!


very well put


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I keep thinking of Amano and him wanting pxs of my tank. It sure is my "mutt". It certainly won't be like any of his tanks, but oh well.... and I like playing in it. 

"less disciplined... lol That's for sure!


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's fantastic! I could stare at that tank for hours. But it still doesn't look like a mess... it flows very nicely. Then again, I like jungles! Great job.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Fish Dork - Thanks! I do stare at the tank for hours! LOL I sit there and think what do I need to do. What needs to be moved/replaced/trimmed, etc? I just love this hobby.

Today is water change and filter cleaning day. That's not my favorite part. I better go get started!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont think that you should limit your plants... it looks amazing, so lush and colorful!  i wish i had a huge tank to work with and create something that looks like yours.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like that the tank has a lot of different plants. its good contrast. and the fact that every single bit stands out, makes it so that nothing completely takes over.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank looks wonderful! Every tank has a unique character and no 2 are the same. Amano has his style and you have yours and you need to be happy with the style you like and not try and make it appeal to someone else. Your tank displays beauty thru many different plants and the diversity of your aquascape. If you get joy from it, that is all that matters.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris127 and Marko- There are some in there you can't even see. I'm gonna work on it today.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Dewalltheway. I like this style. I'm not trying to be like Amano. I do see room for improvement. I like futzing with the tank. I have no idea what the big guys think about it. Heck fire - I don't even know who all the big guys are! LOL Some of you may be big guys (so sorry!)! I do love this hobby!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, I'm a big guy and I say keep doing what you're doing. You obviously have a flare so keep at it. We need more examples of different styles so people don't get some silly idea that only this style or that style is best. It's like hair. Do it the way you like best. After all, it is your tank!

Okay, so I'm not big.

And I'm not a guy.

I still mean what I said. :smile:

Your tank is an inspiration to me, and from the comments you're getting, I don't think I'm the only one. If Amano wanted pics of your tank, that's because he likes your tank. He likes your style. He likes the plant diversity and colors you have. If he didn't like it, he wouldn't want pics of it! I don't think he's wanting the pics just to be nice.

The only critique is my own personal taste which is that I'm not nuts about creating a "tree" in an aquarium. It's under water so I prefer that it not attempt to appear as if it's above land. But as I said, that's just my preference. It may also be because I'm a regular gardener and trees never look like that (branches with pom-poms on the ends) unless they've been pollarded which is a very undesirable practice in my eyes. So that might be why I'm not personally in favor of that design. But that's just me. If you like it, then enjoy it!

I don't think there will ever be a perfect scape. There will never be a time when you're satisfied. There will never be a time when you stop moving your plants around, stop getting new ones in favor of older ones, or stop spending hours and hours, mentally moving and growing your plants. This is what you enjoy. You couldn't stop it if you tried, and it would be a shame to stop it. This is the aquatic gardener in you.

Some people are happy to hire landscapers to put in whatever plants they come up with and then just leave. They might add some flowers here and there, but overall, they just leave the original design as is. They're not "into" it.

Other people are true gardeners who design, design, redesign, plant, move, get too many, kill a few, trade even more, get excited when something new comes along, and is always moving, redesigning, recreating, tearing down, building up, trimming, planning, planting, and loving each and every minute of it. They _are_ "into" it!

The goal is not the final outcome because there is no final outcome. The goal is the process. It is the ever-changing joy of the plants growing that keeps it all alive. You are on a road that will never end. And aren't we all glad for it! :smile:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Other people are true gardeners who design, design, redesign, plant, move, get too many, kill a few, trade even more, get excited when something new comes along, and is always moving, redesigning, recreating, tearing down, building up, trimming, planning, planting, and loving each and every minute of it. They _are_ "into" it!
> 
> The goal is not the final outcome because there is no final outcome. The goal is the process. It is the ever-changing joy of the plants growing that keeps it all alive. You are on a road that will never end. And aren't we all glad for it! :smile:


You must have seen me in my yard. Did you find my dead plant pile? I am even ashamed to say I have had perfectly good beautiful plants, chosen with love and forethought, die in the pots in my driveway waiting to be planted. SO BAD!! 

I do need to correct one thing. Amano wanted px of my tank only because he wanted to interview me for the AJ. He's never seen my tank. I think he wants to say to the Japanese women that if American women can grow rare plants they can too. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I would think Amano was intrigued by the rare plants you had at the AGA auction and wanted to see more of what your tank looked like and consisted of and pictures is the only way he can do that without visiting. I do think this is absolutely cool and it is a great complement to you.


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, you are the bomb-diggity, TexGal. I'm sure Amano will not be judging your layout or composition, he's just wanting to see what this gal from Texas has going on in her living room.  Your tank is a masterpiece!

-Dave


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Your tank is one of inspiration to many, including me. I finally have most of the plants I want for my 75, and I just hope mine looks as nice as yours one day.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you guys. I'm about to try to engage the "golden ratio". I got my new DW today. I've been thinking that something is just not quite right. I think I may be on to something with the help of Ricky Cain. I guess we'll see! Anyway the ride will be fun!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really love your "tree"- I've been looking forward to how that one would turn out for a long, long, time. I hope the new DW turns out at least as good as the old! :thumbsup:

There's all kinds of different "aesthetics" and the world would be really boring if everyone all had the same one; I love your tank and think it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Lauralee. I'm not gonna try to make it look like somebody else's I'm just gonna try to make it flow a little better. Kinda get the "kinks" out of it!

The DW arrived and it perfect. Gotta soak it and get it in there. It will be nice to have it as one stem instead of all zip tied together.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Any updates? How's the new dw working out?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Your tank blows my mind!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Pheonix-cry - I'm trying to learn how to do this with style.:icon_wink

Vickie - I have the new DW soaking. I pulled out all the blyxa and Pogostemom stellatus in the back. I also got rid of all my Echino Quadracostatus. I have given it to enough friends that I should be able to find a peice if I decide to use it again. I just got some ranunculus (thanks Tran!) which I hope will take off. My E tennelus pink is ridiculous! I have to thin it out. I'm waiting for my hubby to get his tank. I need to take some of my plants out. I've thinned my anubias in certain places. I need to re arrange big time and am trying to hold off until my husband's tank arrives. He keeps saying, "I might need that....." Hopefully soon......


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! I'm having the hardest time growing Blyxa. My torpedo barbs keep eating the tips off! So I just have stubs! I'm thinking I may have to put some kind of protection around it so it can grow in enough to be actual plants, and maybe that'll stop them from eating it. At least they've rooted in and aren't getting pulled up anymore. I probably have about 4-5 stubs left.

I'm learning to clear out some of the plants I have, too. What you did with all your plants was (and is!) amazing! I went so wild in getting plants that I got too many and then made a mess of things.

I can just imagine what your hubby's tank will look like. With such a talented wife, he can't miss! What size tank is he going to get? I'm excited for the both of you. :smile:


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful Tank and great plant growth. Good luck with your Husband's Tank. I think you inspired some people here too much. Lol.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX Update of 1/2 of the tank. I haven't been able to finish since my other filter died and I'm waiting for the new one before I disturb the substrate. I took some px tonight even though it was cloudy. I NEED MY NEW FILTER!!!! UGH! There are plants in the back that need to grow up - L. glandulosa, L. pantanal, L. arcuata, Staurogyne sp 'Rio Araguaia'. I'm finally able to grow Downoi!!!! It's filling in. Erio type 2 is behind that and will get taller.

Right side of tank.









Davemonkey - here is the L. glanulosa you found in the wild (on left). It's way different than what is trade in the hobby (shorter red plant on right). I don't think I'll keep the wild version, (no offense )


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the different colors and textures. What is the fish in first pic with the orange strip? Very beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> I love the different colors and textures. What is the fish in first pic with the orange strip? Very beautiful.


Thanks. They are blue congos. They are moving to Tex Guy's tank when he gets done. They are really beautiful. You should see them when they display! 

The tank will look better when the background plants grow up.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I so want to know your secret with downoi!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I so want to know your secret with downoi!


I ended up trying this plant 5 or more times. Each time it died for me. I think it needs many nutrients and very high CO2 and light. At least that's the difference in my tank now and it's finally growing. It's labeled as a beginner's plant but you couldn't prove that by me. Other's say it's like a weed in their tank. Who knows!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, it looks soo much better!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the funny thing is that if Amano actually did "critique" your tank, he'd probably come out of left field with something like "Okay, I like the flow in this tank, and the colors and varieties are beautiful. Move that piece of driftwood two and a half inches to the left"

You'd do it, and something would click and lights would shine from heaven and angels would sing while trumpets played in the background. Your tank would finally be complete. Then you'd curse the name Amano for ever critiquing your tank because you enjoyed moving things around always trying to get somewhere you never seemed to be able to get and that was the fun of it, and he RUINED IT!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Jargonchipmunk - LOL! Yes!!! You're right! I'm happy in my mediocrity! I'll just cover my ears and sing "lalala". (Fat chance, huh?!)


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

i think we should propose "jungle" as a distinct style and this glorious tank is a perfect example.

the Europeans have their Dutch style aquariums and the East Asians have their Nature Aquariums, but tanks like this seem to have their best expression here in North America. has anybody ever suggested this before? maybe a jungle-type composition has more appeal and is more natural outcome for American aquascapers, who might have had less exposure to strict European or Asian artistic traditions and more inclination to just keep lots of pretty plants.

what a beautiful tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Crabcake! 

Got my new filter for the other side of the tank. Gonna tackle that side tomorrow and my tank will be redone again. Wish me luck!


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks. They are blue congos. They are moving to Tex Guy's tank when he gets done. They are really beautiful. You should see them when they display!
> 
> The tank will look better when the background plants grow up.


are the blue congo any different than the regular congo's? or they the same? cuz i believe i have the regular congo's and looks just like yours. and i love your tank. you should get more congo's haha.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not familiar with "regular congos". Maybe that's what they are called where you are located. Mine are about 3" from their nose to the tip of their fins. They are full grown. 

I also have yellow congos in there too. They are smaller right now. I don't know if they'll get the vivid side colors or not. They are still growing.

I think I have too many fish already! LOL. My hubby is gonna take the blue congos and the red rainbows to his new tank as soon as his tank stabilizes.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I still don't have the left side of my tank done yet. I've been waiting for my new filter to build up some bacteria so that when I disturb the substrate things won't go south quick. Today I realized that I was out of CO2. Sure hope it wasn't for very long. I don't check EVERY single day. Guess I should. I have it running again. I did a little clean up tonight. I might be fighting GW. I have a great UV filter but I think it's slimmed in there. That's another project before the rescape. I have a few rare stemmies that I'm gonna put in there. Can't wait to receive some of them. I have a couple in my plant grow out tank already. Thought I'd take some px of those in my tank already. The tanks a little cloudy from me working in there.

Rotala Macrandra









Clean-up crew at work! Otto on Ranunculus Inudatus









Ranunculus Inudatus









Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'









Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum' caught in the act!


















E. tennullus micro (pink)









E.t tennullus micro (pink) cave. See the little BBA that is disappearing. Cause? Filter going out! Lower flow for 1.5 weeks. It matters!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate that bba likes flow. Nice Ranunculus TG!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I hate that bba likes flow. Nice Ranunculus TG!


Actually it's because it was a dead spot and I wasn't getting flow to mix all the CO2 and nutrients to all the plants that the BBA started. It's been receeding since I got the filter back up. If you look closely on the rock you can see the new growth beginning on the mini pellia.

Thanks about the Ranunculus. Catherine sent me tons. (Thanks!) I kept some and gave some to many local club members. It's really taken off since I increased my Nitrates!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see an FTS. You've kept this tank under wraps for too long, too many times


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah... I have had to wait a long time. December was when my husband was supposed to get his tank. I've been stockpiling and collecting plants since then! I finally got them out of my tank and then BOTH my filters go out!!! It's been a long haul. I'll be glad to have it done!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, I seee you have some rotala mini typeII. Do you do anything special to make the leaves curl up like that or do they just like your setup?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I have rotala mini type 2 in my shrimp tank, but not this one. That's how the plant grows. It's natural for it.


----------



## John_Auberry (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking better every time I see it!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That pic with the ranunculus looks like it on the right side. I guess I should have opened the picture to its original size, not so mini any more.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Bsmith782 that is Rotala macrandra narrow. It's a little stunted as it was in a place with not enough light. It's now moved to middle left of tank. It'll like it there!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Px update. Haven't finished the left side or the foreground. I'm still waiting on my filters' bacteria to kick in. As you can see it's somewhat cloudy. I think I need to clean my UV light's glass. Artsy Farsty px to follow... They are just a hint. You can't really see depth or anything. Hopefully in the next week I'll be able to get things changed around. Then I'll take some decent pxs.


----------



## Starálfur (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. That's breathtaking...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank looks beautiful. I love the color! Can I please have your Congos???


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's getting there... I'm so tired of not being able to finish the rescape. Since both my filters went out I really need to be patient and not rush things. If I rush I'll end up with algae.

dewalltheway- So sorry... my husband has already written his name on them. He's taking my congos, hatches, and red rainbows. LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That first picture is absolutely stunning. How do you take such wonderful pictures?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW...Love your Ranunculus Inundatus!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Sewingalot, - Thanks. Actually I really don't know what I'm doing. I just try to make it look like it does in real life. Jason Baliban - wrote an article about white balance and exposure and it helped me a lot. Sometimes I do well, other time, I delete MANY MANY! LOL

Ddtran46 - Catherine sent me the ranunculus. I kept some and shared it with our local DFWAPC. She made a lot of people happy! 

It has grown like crazy for me. It's so beautiful in person. What an amazing plant!!


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow :icon_eek:

I think I'd rather sit here and stare at the pictures of your tank than try to pull two all-nighters in a row.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

emmanuelchavez said:


> Wow :icon_eek:
> 
> I think I'd rather sit here and stare at the pictures of your tank than try to pull two all-nighters in a row.


...that's an easy choice. Course if you did sit there and stare you'd soon be fast alseep!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, that is impressive. The Congos look perfect for this setup.

I have a couple of nodes of Ranunculus inundatus and it's just starting to spread. I hope mine grows to look like yours! It makes a really awesome-looking foreground.

Can't wait to see some new pics!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, as always! I just love your tank! I can't wait for the final unveiling when you get it done!

What happened to your filters? I'm sorry they both went out at the same time! And the CO2 running out, too!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Vicki. I've been working on it slowly. Don't want any ammonia spikes. I've gotten most of the plants out that I don't want anymore. I need to clean the UV and then I will be adding things back in and perfecting the scape. 

My L. pantanal is finally growing. I'm getting a good stand of it! I am really loving how it looks.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You know there's no such thing as perfecting a scape because even when it's perfect, it either grows and changes or new plants come in that you want to try. It's an ever-going process. :smile:

I'm doing somewhat the same as you, but not to the extent you are. I finally decided to slow down and quit grabbing every plant I saw (and loved!) and concentrated on getting the plants I have as healthy as I can. And then I'm slowly working to change out plants from those I'm not happy with to other ones I want to try.

BTW, you know that question of 'Polygonum 'Sao Paulo' or 'Kawagoeanum'? While I didn't doubt you, I needed to see it in my own eyes to understand how to tell which is which. As my Poly K grew, I could see more and more that it was Poly K AND it was also the same plant I had before. Mine is looking really nice now. But I still want to get some Poly S from you one of these days.

How much longer before the big unveiling of your new scape?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully in a week, I'll be done. I have a few plants that I want to try to incorporate. I'm working on DW and my rocks. I sure wish I could find one more nice big lace rock! I'm afraid I'm gonna have to do without it. 

I'm getting rid of a lot of my crypts. Gonna put stems in their place and keep them trimmed short. Want the color and texture. I have to trim anyway!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see it when you've finished the rescape.

Don't worry about the lace rock. Chances are, you'd end up taking it out to make room for more plants. :hihi:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Would any of those crypts be showing up in the SnS anytime soon?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 4 crypt affins and about 6-10 Crypt wendtii var tropica bronze right now. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

UPDATE!! Finally I finished my tank. The water is still a little cloudy from moving things around. I have to wait for things to grow up and fill in. Then I'll probably have to thin out some species. Not sure if the Erio 2 or downoi are going to make it. The Erio is so finicky. It will take off gangbusters and then just die down. Maybe the water is too hot. I don't know. The downoi seems to be doing the same things. The background plants need to grow in height. I finally have L. pantanal growing well. 

I replaced my 2 XP3 filters with 2 Eheim 2217 filters. They just can't cut it. I'm going to have to get a Ehiem 2260. Not sure what insides I need. Here are some new pxs.

Right front

















Middle left front - Rotala macrandra, narrow in front of rock is changing to submersed form. It will not be so "fat" when it's done changing and will be darker red.

















Left side

















Middle right









Middle shot









Left side









Right Side










Full tank shot


----------



## IntegraJoe (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice...i will be redoing my tank as well


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow. I can just stare at these pictures forever and ever! I LOVE your tank! Incredible colors and textures. And still, so many plants. How do you fit them in? They are all so healthy, too.

I like your rocks/boulders. Nice height and "grounds" the scape so it's not all just plants.

There's only 3 things I'd like to suggest:

1. Paint the intake tubes black.

2. Change the background to black.

3. Send the entire tank, plants/fish/inverts to ME! :biggrin:

Absolutely gorgeous! I will thoroughly enjoy watching this one grow!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

IntegraJoe - thanks for the comments. It's gonna look better when it fills in. It looks clumpy right now.  

Thanks Vicki- 
1. I agree. Will be redoing the tube in the back to black. It needs cleaning out as well.
2. Back is black but has some GDA on it. It also reflects the green of the plants so much when I take a px. I'm gonna be switching out to black felt. Right now it's shiny black plastic.
3. I have tried that before but only in small plant package sections! :wink:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> 3. I have tried that before but only in small plant package sections! ;D


If I can sell some of the plants I have in the SNS, then I'll be back to get another small package of your tank. :smile:

Do you think I could copy yours if I keep buying small plant sections over the next year? Can I package you in a plant section to come over and help me with my tank? :hihi:

Seriously, though, have you considered doing a "floor plan" of sorts showing what plants you have and where they are planted? I know I could learn a lot from your design abilities. I'm sure a lot of us could.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Vicki- I'd love to come do plants! Can you please move next door?! LOL I bet your tanks are gorgeous in person. Wish the pxs would come out like we can see them with our eyes.

I haven't thought about doing a floor plan. I have mostly stemmies in the tank and so, some I just keep short so that I can keep them where I want them. I could take the big px and overlay with words. I'll work on it. Does it mean that I can't move things around then?...:wink:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

No, you have to move here. I've worked too hard in my yard, and I can't take that with me!

Pics with overlaid words would work. I was thinking more of a basic, overhead view. If you can get a pic like that, that would be great.

What I'd like to see is how you divide up the area for each plant. 

I was thinking of something like this. If you could do this with an actual photo, that would be a huge help!

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/2003/resized/13/aquascape20030428.jpg

What I'd do is put on my engineering hat on and dissect how you did it. "Red plant here, pink one there, green over there, spiky one on this side next to the small round leaves, tall here, shorter there, groundcover over there". That kind of thing.

I do not possess the artistic talent to see a scape in my head before it's done, but I can learn from the bones of a scape by dissecting it's pieces. I would really love to see how you create such incredible beauty.

Oh, and of course you can move stuff around! You'd just have to send me a floor plan each time so I can keep learning from you! :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

:icon_eek:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

That is one serious FTS. Nice job!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

gorgeous!
cheers-K


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

CLWatkins10 - did it scare you?!! hahaha
jaidexl and Kyle3 - Thanks, I'm working on it. 

Ordered me a Eheim 2262 tonight. Been having trouble with my filter situation. My XP3's went out about a month or so ago. I replaced them with two Eheim 2217s. They just can't handle it. So I bit the bullet tonight. This puppy should do the job. Now it I can just figure out how to split up the action?!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nice job TGal.. you are totally trying to copy me with that piece of driftwood! LOL


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> nice job TGal.. you are totally trying to copy me with that piece of driftwood! LOL


Your DW must have been so fantastic that I took it in subconciously!


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful tank you have growing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The contrast of light and dark areas, is awesome. I wish i had a darker substrate like you and many other with great tanks have. And the driftwood does look similar to TBarbs


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Classic. I love the contrast as well. Color, size, texture!! LOVE IT!!! 

I got the DW from Manzanita.com. They are great. They picked out 3 nice trees for me. They have great stuff and great prices!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Full tank shot


i love this tank! this thread has slid down the forum, but i went to go look for it because i love the colors. good photography too. 

when will there be a new update?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The tank is coming along nicely. I've been waiting for my other lace rock before a post pxs again. Hopefully it will arrive soon. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> The tank is coming along nicely. I've been waiting for my other lace rock before a post pxs again. Hopefully it will arrive soon. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## jim lockhart (Apr 26, 2007)

The thing about it is: Tex Gal loves aquatic plants. She is completely consumed by it, and ...

we all benefit from it. 

She tries every new plant she can get her hands on. She grows them, she offers them back to us ...

we all benefit from it. 

She hits the events, AGA , Texas plant fest, and ...

we all benefit from it. (Amano recognized it)

Go Tex Gal !!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Tex.. what type of crypt is that in the center of the tank under the branches of the driftwood? the taller one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks tons! I need all the help I can get. Jim those were nice things to say. I do LOVE plants. I'm always on the scout for the unique. You should see my yard! I love finding the new stuff. I just found blackbird Euphorbia and bordered some small beds with them. I found them at Home Depot, of all places. They have the coolest blooms. It's a spurge. See what they look like...
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/169488/ 

There's another spurge I found 2 years ago that is now showing up as a proven winner. It is a perennial called diamond frost. It's great. It looks like snow drops all hanging over green leaves. 
http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/71785-product.html

Torpedobarb. - Ghazanfar ID'd it as Crypt Becketti. I took it to the Plant Fest. This is what I purchased as Crypt. affinis. I also found out it's on the obnoxious weed list. When I thin it now, I'll have to throw it out. (So sad!) It's really a great crypt. Perfect for the mid ground. Underside of leaves is red.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Tex gal,
She's a beauty! 
Lots of color and texture to keep my eyes looking around.

-MD


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nice how you separated the barb in my name smart ass!

I need to get some of those crypts.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> nice how you separated the barb in my name smart ass!
> 
> I need to get some of those crypts.


So sorry! :icon_eek: It must have been subconscious from reading lauralee's threads. See - I fixed it!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL... I was just joking with ya. Your tank does look amazing.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> There's another spurge I found 2 years ago that is now showing up as a proven winner. It is a perennial called diamond frost. It's great. It looks like snow drops all hanging over green leaves.
> http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/71785-product.html


I discovered diamond frost last year, and put it by my rose bed. Awesome plant!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Some beautiful plants and fish.

Rotala Hippuris









Ludwigia inclinata
















Penny Marshweed - This makes a great foreground plant - love the fingered leaves!









Rotala 'sunset' aka Rotala 'Ramosior' aka Ammania 'Salawesi'









Celebese Rainbows - I can't get them to be still...


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome!! Nice work. If only more tanks could looks so nice and healthy. Especially mine!!


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

i think if you added glosso or UG in some of the little paths, it could look really nice. all the plants are amazing but a little too spaced out....unless of course you are waiting for them to fill in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Some beautiful plants and fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get such fantastic, bright, "Seussian" colors in your photos. your plants must be quite healthy and you must have a good handle on camera settings too. i need to go back and look at your lighting specs again.


----------



## SCOOTS (May 18, 2009)

Very nice tank,looks very healthy.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the ludwigia inclinata is amazing!  

all of her plants are healthy as usual!

I had a few celestal rainbows.. great fish with a fun personality


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Penny Marshweed - This makes a great foreground plant - love the fingered leaves!


I love this plant, and have wanted some for a while. I was wondering if it was as hardy as regular pennywort. I was trying to think of a unique forground plant for my 30c that I am rescaping.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Plants are beautiful Tex Gal...
How bout a FTS?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm trying to get the foreground to fill in. I just caught all my flying foxes and 2 golden CAE's. They were burying the downoi fighting over the stone cave in the front. I'll try to get a shot up in about a week.

I just rearranged my tank. It's a little cloudy at the moment. Decided to take out the R. Hippuris (Sob! Sob!) It is so beautiful but didn't look right in the scape. 

I just trimmed and listed plants in the SNS.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic pics as always. I am so jealous of your lily, it's beautiful. Any chance you have a daughter plant to share?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Fantastic pics as always. I am so jealous of your lily, it's beautiful. Any chance you have a daughter plant to share?


ygpm 

I think you're talking about the Nymphea micrantha. I love it! The color is just fantastic. It wants to steal the show for sure! I've been trying to get some babies from it. It seems I'm able to grow 50% of them. They are so small when the leaf starts to discentigrate that I just can't seem to save 100% of them. I have a new baby coming on a leaf right now. Once the baby starts to form the leaf starts dying. Then I have this minute little plant that I try to keep track of, or worse yet, try to plant. From the time the leaf dies it's about a month before the plant is big enough to transfer to someone else's tank. That's why I charge so much for them. They are a lot of time and trouble!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Makes me want to get a 125gal now! dammit.. this hobby is so addictive and $$$$$


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> Makes me want to get a 125gal now! dammit.. this hobby is so addictive and $$$$$


I know what you mean... That's what I think when I look at a 180g! :icon_eek:


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

Those look like hard to find plants. Especially that lace fern. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> Those look like hard to find plants. Especially that lace fern. Where did you buy it?


I don't know what plant you are calling the lace fern. I collect rare plants. They are my passion. I have quite a wonderful collection of them. I get them from other hobbyist on this forum and APC. Hobbyist are the best!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> Makes me want to get a 125gal now! dammit.. this hobby is so addictive and $$$$$


I know the feeling, I recently upgraded to a 125.



Tex Gal said:


> I know what you mean... That's what I think when I look at a 180g! :icon_eek:


Oh no, a new idea already. lol


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Screw it.......skip the smaller tanks and go bigger. That's what I did. Went from a 75 to a 210. 

But of course, now I want to bigger too


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Bigger always seems better, but I am limited to my sweet 125g! My arms can just barely reach to the back of the tank and under the middle brace. Anything bigger and I'd be sunk. As it is I still have to use a small step stool. Also it's really enough for me to maintain, along with my smaller tanks. I'm happy!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

New pxs. today. Still no 3rd rock. I think it's on the way. I'm still waiting for foreground to fill in. The downoi is finally coming along, since I got the flying foxes and CAE's. I've pulled the L. pantanal and R. hippuris. I'll cut back the nymphea micrantha once some of the babies are ready to detach. 

First a few pxs of plants here and there:

*Limno. sp. 'wavy' & Alternanthera reineckii sp (not normal one)*









*Erio type 2*
















*Left side*


















*Left Corner*









*Right side*









*Left Aspect*









*Right Aspect*









*Full Tank Shot*


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

As usual... WOW! I love how you get these colours out of your plants. The contrasts in your tank is awesome!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Fish dork - Thanks for the kind words!.  That's what I love too! All the contrasts in size, texture, color.... I just stare at it for hours. Then I notice my fish are spawning in this leaf patch or that one. It's so neat!

I have a great light, built by Niko. I think that helps a lot. I dose EI and lots of iron. I dose iron 3 times a week. I think that helps with the colors. I do not go lean on the KNO3. Everytime I've tried that I have plants that start to melt, like the Erio 2, Ranunculus, Ludwigia senegalensis, etc.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

I noticed the plants in my tank were liking the iron as well. I stopped when I had some algae getting out of control, but I think I may have to try it again. I've seen that light, it's a beautiful job. I currently have my light on a single reflector, but a rebuild is in progress. I have the reflectors built from thin stainless so far, one for each bulb. I can't wait!!!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great tank.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

hey... in your erio type 2 photo.. what is the plant down in front of them. is it nesaea pedicellata? beautiful!



MikeS... bragging again about the damn huge tank! LOL


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. It seems like collectoritis tanks tend to look like farms, but you've really done a great job making a true scape out of it. It really makes me want to give in to my collectoritis again. Must...resist...

BTW, I would love to get some of that Limnophila sp. "Wavy" next time it needs a trim


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> hey... in your erio type 2 photo.. what is the plant down in front of them. is it nesaea pedicellata? beautiful!
> MikeS... bragging again about the damn huge tank! LOL


It is a nesaea. I'm not sure which Nesaea it is. Chase sent it to me as a freebee. It's just starting to grow. It's got a beautiful creamy yellow color.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. It seems like collectoritis tanks tend to look like farms, but you've really done a great job making a true scape out of it. It really makes me want to give in to my collectoritis again. Must...resist...
> 
> BTW, I would love to get some of that Limnophila sp. "Wavy" next time it needs a trim


Thanks! That's what I'm trying to do. I just can't give up the plants. It has great depth in person. Unfortunately it doesn't show up as much in the pxs.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> It is a nesaea. I'm not sure which Nesaea it is. Chase sent it to me as a freebee. It's just starting to grow. It's got a beautiful creamy yellow color.


I might be Nesaea pedicilata "Golden". It's a new variant from FAN. I had some for a while and it is a beautiful plant if it's happy. It'll turn a nice bright gold when it gets closer to the lights


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate that you make your collectoritis look so attractive while mine looks like a weed patch!  This is one of the most colorful, amazing tanks I enjoy looking at.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I hate that you make your collectoritis look so attractive while mine looks like a weed patch!  This is one of the most colorful, amazing tanks I enjoy looking at.


Mine definitely has it's weed patch days! Thanks for your post. The comments help me to know that I'm going in the right direction. I still need to get the downoi all across the front of the tank.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lol.. weed patch.. you crack me up! I was looking for the nesaea pedicellata a while back.. here is what that one looks like
http://www.guida-acquisti.com/images/nesaea-pedicellata


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

your tank is an aquatic, psychadelic trip. such a beautiful array of colors and shapes.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Torpedobarb - I think you nailed it. I believe it's that plant. Thanks!

Vtkid - Thanks! Wish you could see it in person. I just love the plants!


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Great tank balance! in Color and plant spacing.


----------



## beginerplanted (Jul 1, 2009)

nice congos i wish mine would color up already but i am starting to notice some in the males.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

any updates tex?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Px update. Here are some tank shots. I have another large lace rock to go in but haven't wanted to give up the room. It will go on the left. I just have to bite the bullet and do it. Tank is recovering from me being out of town.

Left side









Middle shot









Right side









Full Tank Shot


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

such a wonderful mix of colors and textures. looks great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

*high fives for pics!*
Everything is looking awesome!
You might just be working your way towards a dutch tank 
EDIT: WHOA! The downoi! Almost a full foreground! In a 125 gallon tank too!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I likes! Def one of my favs. I only wish I could have a 125g. One day...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. The downoi is filling in. It's gonna like nice when it gets thick. I really like all the different varieties. I guess it's kinda dutch but more collectoritis dutch! The bunches I have will get thicker. I have some blank spaces in the back due to severely trimming my Rotala Macrandra, Ludwigia Inclinata and Polygonum 'Kawagoeanum'. They are already reaching for the top.

My L senegalensis is trying to recover. I just couldn't dose regularly while I was gone. It really took a hit. It's growing again and will thicken up. I trimmed it severely then left. Not a good combination.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow Tex,
that tank looks great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just snapped a few pxs. You'll see the new rock added. It's the white peak behind the Limno wavy. There's a little xmas moss stuck in a hole. It's time for a trim. I keep the Limno wavy shorter. The Ludwigia inclinata is way to long.










Nymphea maculata There is a baby coming up in the corner edge of the tank.









'Crypt. cordata 'rosanervig' This looks WAY pinker in person. Just can't get the pink to show in the px. I have about 2 or 3 babies to sell.









Alternanthera Reneckii sp (a rare variety) (leaves outline themselves with a apricot red) Needs a trim


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Time for an update. Pulled out all the Ludwigia Inclinata. Am using Rotala sp 'sunset' in it's place. Entire background is recovering from a severe trim and/or plant replacement.

Left side









Right side - middle midground has plants that are pretty short. You can really see them yet, but they will grow. 









Full tank shot. See my zuchini on the left for the plecos?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow that's looking good. The different colors contrast with each other so well. What is the blood red focal point plant on the right-hand side. _L. glandulosa_?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are talking about the one right in front, I'm not quite sure. I think it's some type of Alternanthera or Ludwigia. It stay short like you see. I've given it to Ashappard. Hopefully he can ID it. It might have been severely stunted with all my travels this spring and summer. So far though, it's stayed like you see it.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting. Could you get a close-up picture of it? From here it looks like a big red blob


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

This is looking beautiful, as always Tex Gal!


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

It looks awesome, great growth.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok. I separated it a little so you can see it better. It's still recovering from inconsistent dosing as you can see algae on it. One reason I wonder if its a Ludwigia is because it send out a TON of areal roots. I've pulled loads off and you can still see how many are left.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your tank looks lovely as usual Tex Gal. Actually this tank is one of the tanks on here that inspired me to do my tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you!! I've been struggling to get it back on track. Just gone too much. Inconsistent dosing and water changes is a real killer. If you compare the px before you can see the damage. The Poly. 'Sao Palo' (left back) was really hit hard as was the Nesea pedicilata, gold. It will take a few weeks to get right again.

Nick thanks so much! I love my own tank, even with all it's warts, but when someone else feels inspired that is high praise for sure.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Great as always!
My Nymphea maculata that you gave me goes straight to the surface with no leaves in between. Oh well! I will keep trying to copy others great art work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Crystalview said:


> Great as always!
> My Nymphea maculata that you gave me goes straight to the surface with no leaves in between. Oh well! I will keep trying to copy others great art work.



Thanks! Continue to pinch off the leaves and it will eventually stay short for a while. If they are all at the top pinch off all but one. As it puts another out heading for the top pinch the one at the top off. Then as more come out pinch them off shorter and shorter. As you can see I have 3 leaves in the mid tank range. You have to keep pinching them back to keep them low.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

your tank is beautiful, i love the variety of plants and their colors coming together. Very inspiring, I wish I could have a 125g and a very nice looking tank like this someday :hihi:.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow very nice rosaervig pic, i can never get mine to vein like that


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is beautiful. There are a lot of neat plants in there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Ryan P and Hydrophyte - I think my trademark is collectoritis. I have embraced it. LOL I try to at least keep the tank balanced with color, sizes and textures. It'll never win any contests because it breaks to many rules, but I like it. 

Jazzlvr123 - The two ends of my tank are somewhat dark. I decided to quit fighting it and choose plants that like it shaded. The Crypt. cordata 'Rosanervig' likes it over there. It started to really color up once it was shaded. I'm thinking about moving it over to the other side of the tank so that I can see it more since the nymphea hides it. I think I might start with one of the babies first to see if it's not too much light without the nymphea's shade. Wouldn't want it to melt for nothing....


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Ok. I separated it a little so you can see it better. It's still recovering from inconsistent dosing as you can see algae on it. One reason I wonder if its a Ludwigia is because it send out a TON of areal roots. I've pulled loads off and you can still see how many are left.


Cavan says it's Alternanthera reineckii. I wondered but since it's stayed short it had me stumped.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a few pxs of some plants. The tank is starting to rebound. Many varieties are doing great. Some are still not up to par yet. For your viewing pleasure:

Nymphea micrantha









Nesea pedicilata, gold









Ludwigia senagalensis - try as I might I just can't capture the brilliance of this plant. In really life it just looks almost oversaturated. The yellow veins in the red leaves are crisp and bright. I have the biggest leaves on this plant than I have ever had. I think it's the daily doses of traces and extra iron.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks UDGags. I'm really glad it's bouncing back. For a week there, I was beginning to really worry about it!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your plants look beautiful and the Ludwigia senagalensis...WOW! I wish I could have grown that plant half as good as you are. I gave up on mine and just sticking with the easy growers but you are doing a fine job! roud:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Dewalltheway - I believe the secret to this plant is that it's a nutrient hog. It likes a lot of everything. It needs consistency. If I cut back on any of my dosing it suffers. I just switched to iron every day, and traces 1/2 of my usual 3 day a week dosage to every day. I've seen things take off with these traces dosing every day. I've been really amazed. Mrkookm advised me to change to dosing traces every single day. He can really grow some amazing plants.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Would you care to share how much you are dosing? Just want to get an idea in comparison to what I am doing.

Thx!


----------



## ashappar (Feb 6, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Ok. I separated it a little so you can see it better. It's still recovering from inconsistent dosing as you can see algae on it. One reason I wonder if its a Ludwigia is because it send out a TON of areal roots. I've pulled loads off and you can still see how many are left.


I agree with Cavan on the ID, but the growth form is very interesting.
the bit I got from you (how long ago was that?) 
is still low growing and very branchy. 
stems are dense, almost no internodes.
I have it under HQI lighting and rich dosing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine remains low. It's looking healthier now - new growth. Isn't it odd?! At least I'm not the only one seeing weird growth here!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Would you care to share how much you are dosing? Just want to get an idea in comparison to what I am doing.
> 
> Thx!


I'm dosing:
MWF 3/4 tsp KNO3, 1/2 tsp KH2PO4 (heaping)
MTWTHFS heaping 1/2 tsp CSM+b, 10 ml Flourish Iron 
Sun no dosing and water change - (sometimes I do add 1/2 tsp KNO2 and later 10ml Fe., depends on how thick my plant mass is.)

When I use up my Flourish Fe I'm switching to Fe chelate I got from Orlando. It is not supposed to precipitate and is DTPA form of iron. I have a while to go to use up the Flourish I have.

I will be trying TNP instead of the CSM+b with the DTPA as well. I am trying a few new things.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

I love this tank! I subscribe to the collectoritis aquascaping model. A few questions, how do you care for your Crypt cordata rosanervig? It has beautiful veining and i just purchased one and want some tips. Also how do you trim your Tiger lilys? Just cut off the leaves that shoot up?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Solid said:


> I love this tank! I subscribe to the collectoritis aquascaping model. A few questions, how do you care for your Crypt cordata rosanervig? It has beautiful veining and i just purchased one and want some tips. Also how do you trim your Tiger lilys? Just cut off the leaves that shoot up?


Thanks! I'm glad I'm not alone in my love of this collectoritis disease!

I do very little for my crypt. I did used to have it in more light and never got the veining. I read somewhere that you get more color in low light so I moved it to a shaded area. That is when I got the great color from it. I do stick fert tabs under it. I do that for all my heavy root feeders - even though I have ADA AS. I've not had my Madagascar Lace plant ever go dormant and I've had it for 2 years now. I think it's due to the root tabs.

To keep my lotus plants low (I keep two) I continue to pinch off any leaves that get higher than I want them. They will stop trying to get so high for a while and then try again. Sometimes I'll only have 1 or 2 leaves left but then they'll readjust to the lower level. They continue to produce babies so I know they are happy!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I was watching my tank tonight. All the lights shut off except the back one. The pxs are all back lit. With all the pearling it looked kind of like snow in there. The spray in the water is CO2. Thought I'd share some pxs. (Sorry about the GSA on the back glass.)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing. This tank seems so vast--like a whole forest, or a whole lake. You have gotten plants with such amazingly varied colors and textures and they all look so healthy.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

awesome downoi. just awesome. 
man I want to set my tank up.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

+++ On those colors!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is beautiful. So many colors + the backlit effect makes it out of this world.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Hydrophyte - high praise coming from you. I was just commenting in your thread last night about your amazing plants! I have a few species having a hard time, but I think they may be recovering. Time will tell...

Clwatkins - get going! What are you waiting for! Thanks!


Mountaindew - how can you not love those colors! I appreciate the all green scapes but I am hooked on the hard stuff! 

Malaybiswas - that's what struck me. It was surreal. I just laid there thanking God for blessing me with all this beauty. He blessed me with an amazing aquarium day yesterday! God is so GOOD!
1. I found panda baby cories in one of my tanks.
2. I finally finished by 10g scape
3. I ended the day with this beautiful display


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you going to have any of that macandra needle/narrow leaf available any time soon?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

bsmith said:


> Are you going to have any of that macandra needle/narrow leaf available any time soon?


pm'd


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Tex Gal, you may want to crank up the CO2 a bit. I don't think the Rotalas are pearling enough :biggrin:

The tank's looking great! I love the backlit effect in the last pictures


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Lego - you're so funny! At first I thought you were gonna say, "I see BBA!"


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Mountaindew - how can you not love those colors! I appreciate the all green scapes but I am hooked on the hard stuff!
> 
> He blessed me with an amazing aquarium day yesterday! God is so GOOD!


I love the colors, pictures, and the background light effect. You even make a little algae look good! 

Those blessed days are the reward for all the time spent on creating and caring for beautiful aquariums.:thumbsup:
md


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

this thread is so awesome!!!

Your tank has come such a long way.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks JamieH. I've enjoyed all it's looks. I think the mix of rare and colorful plants has been my favorite. The changes I make will be changing one plant out for another. This big tank is not one I change out to a different scape too much. I have 2 little 10gs that I use for that. Small tanks are a lot easier to redo.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, wow and WOW. Now, I am definitely jealous. I haven't seen pearling that beautiful in a while. Great beauty!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Mountaindew and sewinglot- The pearling is awesome. Dosing traces everyday has made a big difference.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Struggling with CO2 issues. Hopefully in a week I'll have some answers. Phil Edwards has graciously offered to come over and help me with the tank!  Thought I'd post a few pxs.

Albino rubber lipped pleco - long finned. I have two of these guys that I got from Pinkertd. (Thanks!!) They are so beautiful. Great little workers too! See the algae.... 









Left side- trimmed Neasea gold and it's having a hard time coming back. 

















Right side - need to take out the column of anubias and fill in holes. You can see I lost almost every stem of Ludwigia seneglaensis. I only have a couple left. They are sprouting...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

I bet Phil's just coming over to see what cool plants he can snag from your "candy tank"... :flick:


I think your tank always looks great!


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

Every time I see your tank... I want to rescape! 

Looks awesome. The pleco looks magestic too.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Even when you're having a bit of trouble with the tank it's still a stunner! Pleco's looking big and healthy!!roud:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

pinkertd said:


> Even when you're having a bit of trouble with the tank it's still a stunner! Pleco's looking big and healthy!!roud:



Well they should be nice and fat. There's plenty of BBA dying in there to give them a feast. You should see the tank in the evening. Pearling BBA... what a show! HA!

Thanks guys. Hopefully I'll be able to get it back on track soon...


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the depth that you have created. Maybe its the contrast of leaf color, and pearling bba is my kind of thing


----------



## skerzfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow! Incredibly beautiful tank. I'm inspired!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleaned up the tank tonight. Really took things down. Water change tomorrow. I'll try to post pxs.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

can't wait to see the new pictures!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX update. Tank is trying to recover from my mismanagement.... BBA is dying down and plants are trying to regrow. 










Left side









Middle









Right Side


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BBA or no BBA, this tank is always a stunner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. You are too kind.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, what a difference. You really cleared house in there. Still looks good. Needs some good solid grow back time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I took a lot out of there. I also lost some plants. It needs to fill back in. I just got the anubias barteri nana var gold. I really love that variety. That's what you see in front. It will get much more gold as it grows. I've already seen a change in the week I've had it in the tank.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Your tank looks bastante asombroso! Your contrast from green to red, and large to small make it really pop, great job! Really like those larger leaved Nymphae marcantha is it?
Your pal,


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Piano. When I get things back to normal growth and lushness I'll be able to have the large to small done better. Yes there is a Nymphea Micrantha in there. It's definitely one of my favorites. I've got 3 babies I'm growing out to sell.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

heh well they look fantastic in your tank, mine has finally started growing larger, for a while all the leaves snapped at the stems being that they are so skinny. Looking forward to seeing your tank in its full glory,
Your pal,


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice tank! Is that a bumblebee goby in there? You know those fish are brackish right? they can survive in freshwater but its not good for them for the long haul ...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, Texgal! The tank looks beautiful as always!  I just love that green and red lily. You've had it for a long time, no? Do you ever get any runners off of it? I would love to buy one from you for my new container pond if you do.
P.S.: I miss the glosso tree


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

tank looks beautiful Tex Gal


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, it's recovering, just in time for me to tear it all down and sit up my new tank....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks, it's recovering, just in time for me to tear it all down and sit up my new tank....



what?!?!?!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep. Going rimless and smaller, starfire glass... Still have to decide about a light...

Selling this tank. (See for sale forum)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

your to far away for me to get it lol. anywho. dont sell the pretty lily i want to get one in a week or two maybe some other plants too


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What size are you going to TexGal? Are you going to get another custom light made for the new tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a 4foot wide by 22 inches back to front by 20 inches high. I'd like another custom light but just can't ask for such a huge favor. I'll probably do a TEK light. I'm gonna hate it shining in my eyes as it's in the great room where the TV is. On the other had I want to enjoy the rimless-ness of it. I wish I could attach a deflector of sorts to shine light back toward the tank instead of out into the room....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

dont forget a lily for me


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Got lilly for you Problemman! Not getting rid of plants... just relocating them. Have both types of lillies if your interested.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what 2 lilies?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

*Nymphea Micrantha* See middle of the tank
















*Nymphea maculata* See left front corner of the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

my red is a bit more red kinda like wine! i love it its in my journal on the far right. that one is going to replace one of the other plants i have not on the right by the driftwood.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

problemman said:


> my red is a bit more red kinda like wine! i love it its in my journal on the far right. that one is going to replace one of the other plants i have not on the right by the driftwood.


Yes, that is like my Nymphaea maculata - the one in the left front corner. Just looked at your tank.

You gotta love these lotus plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i do but they can become unruly at times! got to keep in check lol


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep. I trim mine each week. The micrantha is a larger variety. I only leave about 3 leaves on it. The color is FABULOUS though - so it's worth it to me.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I have both of her Lilly's and I love that I can have reds in my low light tank. Have to trim often to keep leaves even, up and down the tank.
They are great plants. If I keep them trimmed I only get very few floater leaves.




problemman said:


> i do but they can become unruly at times! got to keep in check lol


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

@ Crystal - That's just what I do. Mine will stay low for a while and then head back up for the light. Just trim down again. I just LOVE their color!!! They are show stoppers! Glad you still have them!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


>


what is the plant is the plant that is orange and green on the left that real short and the one next to it same colors but bigger leafs


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

This one in the middle back? Alternanthera renecki sp - a rare variety.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

whats the one to the right?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

To the right is Rotala macrandra narrow- morphed to regular macrandra and some of it still narrow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I understand wanting to deflect the light. I have a piece of cardboard propped up to cut down the glare on one side of my tank. Talk about classy looking! I'm looking forward to the new tank. Those are nice dimensions that you are getting. At least you'll have a lot of options with the lighting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Tomorrow this tanks comes down. We are doing it at the August DFWAPC club meeting. I'm upgrading to a smaller rimless starfire glass tank with combo MH and T5HO light. I'll still use ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil. I'll have to cut down on my plants.

We're going to talk about how to keep your fish alive while your tank is cycling. I'll keep them in a separate rubbermaid container. It'll probably take a month to cycle. I hate that part. Here are some parting pxs. There are some plants in bunches that will be given away at the club meeting.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's the end of an era!! 

Bye bye Drinda's Tank of Goodies!!!

GL with the transfer to the new tank- I've got my fingers crossed that everything goes well!

Hey- are you going to the AGA convention this year?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Lauralee! I'd say it's about time. The other tank was order back in Feb, if I remember correctly. Remodeling in house is almost done. Ready to try MH and get the shimmer affect. Hope I like it... there's no turning back now!

I'm sick about not being able to come to the AGA convention. I have a family thing I can't get out of. The horrid thing is that I have to wait 2 more years for the next one. I really had a great time 2 years ago. Wish I could be in 2 places at once. You going?


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you changing the filters as well?

If not, you shouldn't have to recycle the new tank. I broke my tank down completely and used the filter on the container the fish were in (a 15 - 20 gal rubbermaid). Next came two days of cleaning gravel substrate and trimming plants followed by rescaping the tank.

I finished the rescape and the next day reconnected the filter(s) and added the fish. No deaths except for a false SAE that jumped from the rubbermade.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, and your tank is amazing as always! Yeah for collectoritis!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I have a family thing I can't get out of.


lol - i don't think i've ever heard a woman say that before.

good luck with the new tank, i can't wait to see it come together.



fish dork said:


> Are you changing the filters as well?
> 
> If not, you shouldn't have to recycle the new tank.


she mentioned that she would be using ada amizonia. there is a lot of ammonia that leaches out. that's what you have to wait on. a used filter won't help with that.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> lol - i don't think i've ever heard a woman say that before.
> 
> good luck with the new tank, i can't wait to see it come together.
> 
> ...


The bacteria in the used filter will help with the ammonia. Also, if she plants it first before putting the fish back in, the plants and the used filter will eat up all the ammonia.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm using ADA soil. Filter is seasoned but the ADA AS gives off amazing amounts of ammonia. I have tons of plants plus nutrient hogs in there. It will still probably be at least 3 weeks before I can put fish in. Last time I did this I had to wait 3 weeks. The seasoned filter and plants is just not enough for the ADA soil.

Thanks for the good wishes. I'm gonna need it. This is a big project...:icon_eek:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I'm sick about not being able to come to the AGA convention. I have a family thing I can't get out of. The horrid thing is that I have to wait 2 more years for the next one. I really had a great time 2 years ago. Wish I could be in 2 places at once. You going?


Yes, I'm going, and I was soo hoping to get to meet you!


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I see! I forgot about the soil doing that. Can't wait to see the new setup!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

the new tank, is awesome. I was there at the dfwapc meeting. at least some of the tank went to a good home, I got some of the plants, and the tanning bed light. (8 months in payments to pay for the light, I now have to watch my spending.)...


----------

